# Guys, it's hard to believe you all don't somebody interested in my offer.



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Everyone in the pastry biz loves their lives!
No offers not given consideration. I understand, 9-5 m-f, 9-2 Sat. never night work,
every Sunday and holiday off, consistent work schedule, no posted schedule, never missed payroll in 24 yrs. Free buy-in to ownership. No company debt since 2001. Possible moving allowance. Invitation to the top 3 bakeries gala yearly, food by Puck. Phones, compensation of pastry chef with out responsibilities of numbers, have a pastry cook making 40,900.00 and plounger making 37,000.00,etc. These guys are supposed to go to create some movement, but the stay.
Well I'm old. Maybe these aren't perks.
It's over in the Job/intern site.
I know this is completely unethical, but I figure after 10-11 yrs. here they might let is slide. If not, take it down. No problem. I'll just have to go back to internship program at local college. Ever take a look at El Centro's ratings? Getting to old for doing bookkeeping and accounting from home plus my 3 little start ups. 1st. round funding took 55 minutes. any interest? Absolutely non food related.
This is a family first business, I was in the car pool lane every day at 3pm. for 7 yrs,


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi panini

There's a young person who is looking for a bakery internship this Summer. According to their post, they are currently attending culinary school in Japan and looking for an internship in NYC. I don't know if they would be willing to intern somewhere other than NYC assuming you are not in NYC, but, it would seem worth while for the two of you to at least talk and see if something comes of it. 

The user's name is jpliu49.

Good luck.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

....this is a once in a lifetime offer that I would have dropped everything to chase....
Cannot believe you don't have 50 people lined up outside the doors every morning.

mimi


----------

